# كيفية التخلص من بعض أنواع البكتريا في مياه التبريد



## husssein (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أنا أعمل في مجال تقنية المياه وهنالك مشكلة لوحظ وجودها في أبراج تبريد المياه ( ماء التبريد يستخدم في تبريد المنتجات النفطية وغيرها من الأستخدامات ) وهي وجود الأنواع التالية من البكتريا وهي :

1- Acidophilic Bacteria 10² count / ml 
2- T- aerobic Bacteria 10³count / ml 
3- SRB Bacteria 10²count / ml 
4-T- anaerobic Bacteria 10count / ml 
علما أنه يتم أستخدام الغاز كلور للتعقيم ولكن دون جدوى 
أرجو من الأخوى المهندسين الأفاضل أعطاء ولو صورة عن هذا النوع من البكتريا من حيث ( الظروف التي تعيش بها , كيفية التخلص منها ) .................... مع التقدير 

أخوكم المهندس حسين فاضل


----------



## abue tycer (15 مارس 2012)

من الامور الدارجة في منظومات التبريد منع نمو البكتريا هو وجود الكلور في ماء التبريد على ان يكون الكلور الحر دائما لايقل عن 0.1 الى 0.5 جزيء بالمليون في معدل جريان ثابت للكلور المضاف والافضل ان يكون الكلور ناتج من اضافة الهايبو كلورات الصوديوم بتركيز 12.5 % افضل من اضافة البكلور الغازي مع تحياتي ...............


----------

